# Very Old Boy Scout Layout



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

This is my third, largest, and last layout. It was built by a Boy Scout troop in the early 70's. They stored it in a leader's garage for 40 years until I bought it. I have my own business and the time to start new just wasn't there. I got a big surprize on the track which turned out to be brass flex with fiber ties, (didn't know they existed). The rails were solid black and I swear they looked painted/weathered. Replacing the whole track and turnouts with NS. It will continue my Milwaukee theme with a functional coal mine.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Good looking layout. Looks like you are going to have some fun. Enjoy !

B


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Most of those Boy Scouts are retired at this point!

Nice lookin' layout design ... I love open, curvy substructures. Looks like you have some clean-up work coming your way, but great fun, and great potential!

TJ


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments. I agree the layout is great, they did an awesome job with it actually for what they had at the time. If the Scouts were anything like me when I was in, they discovered perfume and gasoline and the trains fell by the wayside....lol!

Lots of fun already actually, once all the black widow egg nests were removed. Ya got to love Southern California's semi arrid desert called Los Angeles! Getting it home in my pick up, with one section sticking out over 4 feet past the lowered tailgate, in LA rush hour traffic, was a memorable experience. I swear this Prius had it's hood up under it at one time. 

There was only one error in track planning but, a double crossover will fix that, no problem. I've got this in a basement room the size of a large 3 car garage with a/c and heat so expansion expansion will be mandatory!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like a great start :thumbsup:
Enjoy and please share the progress.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Wolfe, 

Wow... what a great start! The terrain has a really nice natural flow to it, and that adds a lot of interest to your layout. 

Greg


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Joe and choo choo,

It is a great start I agree. My daughter and a friend helped me take it apart, load and unload it, and all I was getting was, "You're crazy".....lol. I've known that for a long time! But now they agree it was a good way to go. Have a great day.

You can't have too many turnouts!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What a terrific start. I look forward to seeing the rebuild.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Most of those Boy Scouts are retired at this point!
> 
> Nice lookin' layout design ... I love open, curvy substructures. Looks like you have some clean-up work coming your way, but great fun, and great potential!
> 
> TJ


Nice acquisition Wolf.:thumbsup:
Welcome to the site, looking forward to seeing the Black Widow Express rolling around on your rails.

Now the Boy Scouts can earn a merit badge for Trains. I think this is a recent addition for them to earn towards an becoming a Eagle.
I don't remember any when my boys were in the boy scouts.

For those who care about viewing the requirements to getting the badge a link,

http://www.boyscouttrail.com/boy-scouts/meritbadges/railroading.asp


Edit, I found this too,
http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/attachments/media_kit/boyscouts/bsa_factsheet.pdf

Edit again,
I guess the just started the RR badge in 2010.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> For those who care about viewing the requirements to getting the badge a link,
> 
> http://www.boyscouttrail.com/boy-scouts/meritbadges/railroading.asp


Wow ... that's some detailed homework assignment.

Maybe we should have the same criteria here to let any new members in the door?!? 

(Or quiz the old farts like me to see if we have the proper noggin to stick around!)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess I'm outta' here, I don't think I can pass the test.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL.... I only made it to Life Scout so I can't blow my horn either. Thanks for all the positive comments everyone, this is such an awesome hobby, and it's the people in it that make it so.

You can't have too many turnouts!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can say that I attained Eagle back in the mid 90s. At the time I was in, getting to Eagle was 21 merit badges. I had earned 25 or 26, and was just 1 or two shy merit badges of earning my bronze Eagle Palm. By the time I had done my Eagle Project, I was just out of steam to try to earn any more merit badges....

Still glad to say that I made it to the rank of Eagle.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

A really nice looking railroad indeed. The layout reminds me of the one built by the eldest son of our next door neighbor oh say around 1970. He was about 15 and I was 5. I always wanted him to run the trains for me. Half the time he blew me off but I still loved looking at it. I think his model railroad might be why I got started in model trains.

Good to see an old layout like that still around. Have fun getting it updated and running.

Jim


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The dirty work is done. I say upgrade the switches and be done track wise. Maybe invite a local boyscout club over to help and keep a very specail layout alive! I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Love Engineer Bill! Found him on youtube the other day and I was showing my daughter what TV was like for us kids. I just had to tear up the flex track as well  the fiber ties were actually rotten in some places where they had gotten wet, and the gauge was all over the place. I will try to get some more pics up soon. Still fine tuning the working coal mine design, I think I'm over using an auger and will go with gravity feed instead.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

*More pics*

More pics!


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

It's coming along great. Oh yes! Plaster and Hydrocal... fond memeories. But you know on that last picture I can't help but admire your big, open work space you have to build the layout in.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice....already adding to the layout it looks like?


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice... you are going to need alot of free time!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Oboy Railroads said:


> It's coming along great. Oh yes! Plaster and Hydrocal... fond memeories. But you know on that last picture I can't help but admire your big, open work space you have to build the layout in.



I was thinking the same thing.

It seems that there is a lot more space to use too.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Free time or tree time? lol My mind is reeling from the amount of trees this will require.

Yeah guys lots of room to expand, but the yard crew have demanded a pool table and dart board be installed for down time between arriving trains! Unions arrgh!


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

how about a section of the layout that flips to be a pooltable


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Finally got the Avery and Bitterroot Mountains modules in and revamped their benchwork. Got the turntable base installed, extended the yard to 12 X 4, and am done with all the plaster cloth work! Now for the Sculptamold.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Coming along nice Wolf.:thumbsup:

I guess in the one shot of the electric lines and bridge, the lines are not done yet?

Take a closer shot of the finished electrical lines when you get the time, please.

Love the mountain too.:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought that backdrop was all trees that you installed. 

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing more.:thumbsup:


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

coming along nicely


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Very nice project. Love the room and lighting......who needs a stinkin union???? LOL Gotta keep peace in the household!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolf,

The mountain/backdrop area looks great. Nice work.

TJ


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, thanks for all the kind words guys! Yep the electric lines aren't finished, those two modules suffered some damage on the move over, and some of the lines were broken, all well. With the move I have to change the final operating layout scheme for the Bitterroots and the gorge section will just be a logging spur, so the need for electric really isn't there now, but it looks cool so I will finish them one day. I will get some pics of the lines up soon.

I have to laugh at the mountain reviews, because that's a part of what once was a cap from a helix, and I had to cut it to fit the section, and it's only about a 1/3 of the way done. The backdrops are from photos a friend took when he was up at Avery and it came out pretty good.

Tried using Sculptamold to fill in the holes in the plaster cloth and it's not working out for me, the cost woud be very prohibitive. So I tried using vinyl plaster patch for wallboard repair and it's allright but not perfect. I have to keep working it so it doesn't look like cake icing. I have always liked Hydrocal in the past and the new lightweight makes it more appealing. Any thoughts?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfeinmane said:


> Finally got the Avery and Bitterroot Mountains modules in and revamped their benchwork.


wolfinmane,
Did you just make up those two mountain locations?


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's some pics of the wiring Big Ed


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> wolfinmane,
> Did you just make up those two mountain locations?


Notice the NIMT moniker! I never said I was even attempting to model anything exact! lol And yes they just fell into place, lord have mercy.

Another pic of wiring for Big Ed


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow I am amazed at the wiring


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now it looks too tight.

Very nice, :thumbsup: What do you use for the lines?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfeinmane, 
I would say your looking great I've seen both of your locations first hand and it looks just like you have it! If you need pics let me know!
For the crowd that doesn't get my line of questioning! 
Avery Mountain is along the old "Route of the Hiawatha", "Milwaukee Road" From St. Maries, ID to Missoula, MT it was a huge logging and mineral route!
Bitterroot is along the "Hi Line" route threw northern Montana still a very heavily used rail route and the Amtrak Empire Builder route to Chicago!
Class over!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> Now it looks too tight.
> 
> Very nice, :thumbsup: What do you use for the lines?


LOL. I belonged to a club back when I lived in Indiana and saw first hand how 'work stations' become crucial to operating sessions. So I made this one area a little tight so you can switch back and forth to the yard and the logging spur from the one stool. I currently have three where someone can spend quite a bit of time and have fun in the process. If I can put together a group of operators, we can rotate through all 5 regularly.

They are made with guitar strings Ed.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> wolfeinmane,
> I would say your looking great I've seen both of your locations first hand and it looks just like you have it! If you need pics let me know!
> For the crowd that doesn't get my line of questioning!
> Avery Mountain is along the old "Route of the Hiawatha", "Milwaukee Road" From St. Maries, ID to Missoula, MT it was a huge logging and mineral route!
> ...


NIMT nailed it, I am a firm believer in 'selective compression' myself. Last night I tried this stuff called 'chalkboard' from Valspar on my yard and city section foam base, someone else has probably already done it. But I was thinking with some chalk dust rubbed over, it should come out pretty well.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

And here my mind was thinking it was made up .....A Very Bitter Root......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've tried to grasp the concept of 'selective compression' I just can't seam to get a handle on it! My new layout in being designed for 110' X 55' and I'm having a problem staying in that space!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I've tried to grasp the concept of 'selective compression' I just can't seam to get a handle on it! My new layout in being designed for 110' X 55' and I'm having a problem staying in that space!


Holy carp! Did you buy out an abandoned CVS pharmacy!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> And here my mind was thinking it was made up .....A Very Bitter Root......


OMG, a Harvard Graduate


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope just a little chunk of land...Now that you mention it, an old Home Depot would be just about the right size!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wolfeinmane said:


> LOL. I belonged to a club back when I lived in Indiana and saw first hand how 'work stations' become crucial to operating sessions. So I made this one area a little tight so you can switch back and forth to the yard and the logging spur from the one stool. I currently have three where someone can spend quite a bit of time and have fun in the process. If I can put together a group of operators, we can rotate through all 5 regularly.
> 
> They are made with guitar strings Ed.


I was trying to figure out what they were.

Cool, if you get tired of playing with the trains you can grab your guitar pick and strum out some tunes.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Finally got the layout schematic somewhat done, using Catrain, pretty basic but it's okay. I spent many years of my life on a CAD station designing computer chips, so that's the last thing I want to do.

I don't know if anyone else saw but, Walther's Transfer table is half off and I snagged one for $152. This will change my yard dramatically and I won't need my turntable, so It's up for sale if anyone's interested. I would put the age in the 70's, all wood, 15 inches long, could be a scratchmade since I see nothing on it for a manufacturer, see pics. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool, will your walthers transfer table work with the ex-track? or no?


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> Cool, will your walthers transfer table work with the ex-track? or no?


Hey Berlin, LOL! I downloaded the instructions (20 pages???) and you are right, it's 85 code????!!! They say it's designed to use Walther's code 83 as the lead on. This should be interesting.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> I was trying to figure out what they were.
> 
> Cool, if you get tired of playing with the trains you can grab your guitar pick and strum out some tunes.:thumbsup:


For some reason your reply makes me think of a Roger Miller song


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Decided to go for it and convert to DCC, but in steps just running locos in the beginning. Anyhoo I'm just about set on Prodigy after reading tons of reviews, anyone have thoughts on Prodigy?


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't laid this much track in about 10 years and it's freakin amazing how bad the eyesight got since then. I've got high intensity drop lights, my bifocal glasses on, and I had to get a magnifying glass when I kept missing getting the joiners on properly!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I personally run digitrax!
Prodigy does not play well with other systems, so your struck with only what MRC makes.
Software interface in proprietary you can not use the free and ever growing JMRI software.
It is a rather underpowered system IMHO.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I personally run digitrax!
> Prodigy does not play well with other systems, so your struck with only what MRC makes.
> Software interface in proprietary you can not use the free and ever growing JMRI software.
> It is a rather underpowered system IMHO.


So go with the Zephyr DCS51 extra and then buy additional throttles? Either plug in or radio?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will not go wrong with that system!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay Sean, I'll buy that, coming from a modeler with a layout the size of a Home Depot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wolfeinmane said:


> For some reason your reply makes me think of a Roger Miller song



It has to be KING OF THE ROAD.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> It has to be KING OF THE ROAD.


Yes it was


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wolfeinmane said:


> Yes it was



Were you snapping your fingers while singing it?


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a bad pic for a Samsung phone


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Couple more


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks nice.:thumbsup:

As it could be KING OF THE ROAD,

ENGINE ENGINE #9 ? 
next in line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drAzC-ZXGbw&feature=related


Well at least for the engine engine #9 part.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Very nice pics wolfeinmane.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

*Backdrops*

Finally got all the backdrops/grounds cut and fitted together and started playing with structure placments to see how they might look.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love that last two pics / scenes. Looks real!

TJ


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks TJ


----------

